# Ordering Medtronic Mio's



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

My fellow Medtronicons....!

I am confused about the MMT numbers for the Mio's, is this the whole range? http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/product-information/infusion-sets/index/mio.6358.html

On this order I wanted the Mio, in a 9mm needle with the shortest line- currently on the Quickset I get a 60cm line but that is way long enough!

So, according to the online spec I cant have a Mio short line with a long needle (needless to say I wanted it in pink!!).

Grateful for anyones help! Thanks x


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

Well you could get the longer line and platt it?

Sorry - couldnt resist. I dont think you will be able to get it Lou as its not like the quick sets that have the separate tubing - this is all in one and from the website it looks as if you can only get the one size with the 9mm.You could try ringing the technical support and ask what other options they have.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate to say it as I have found them helpful all the time in the past, but on my last order I wanted Sils (Mios werent around then- I dont order often!) and she wasnt helpful. Without an MMT for the exact item I wanted she would help me and told me to get advice from my DSN. Grrr.

Im not bothered by the colour, clear is fine but for goodness sake, have they had a labotomy in Medtronic Central? How many hours later do you get your bolus on a meter on long line?  I dont want my pump on lassoo!!!!


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I hate to say it as I have found them helpful all the time in the past, but on my last order I wanted Sils (Mios werent around then- I dont order often!) and she wasnt helpful. Without an MMT for the exact item I wanted she would help me and told me to get advice from my DSN. Grrr.
> 
> Im not bothered by the colour, clear is fine but for goodness sake, have they had a labotomy in Medtronic Central? How many hours later do you get your bolus on a meter on long line?  I dont want my pump on lassoo!!!!




Ha ha - yee haaaaa!!!!!

They did try that with me too and I said that as Alex had been borderline DKA due to the quick sets being bent I really had no idea what the MMT codes were and much less did I care. She was very obliging after that.

Just tell them you have had lots of trouble with quick sets or sils and your DSN has said you urgently need to use mio's - she wont question it and you will have your order within days. But you may have to start riding a horse Lou.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

bev said:


> Ha ha - yee haaaaa!!!!!
> 
> They did try that with me too and I said that as Alex had been borderline DKA due to the quick sets being bent I really had no idea what the MMT codes were and much less did I care. She was very obliging after that.
> 
> Just tell them you have had lots of trouble with quick sets or sils and your DSN has said you urgently need to use mio's - she wont question it and you will have your order within days. But you may have to start riding a horse Lou.Bev



heheheheeeee

Well I was actually going to have a go at doing an online order, have you ever done one? Might give it a shot now and see how I get on.

Yeeeeehaaaaa!


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> heheheheeeee
> 
> Well I was actually going to have a go at doing an online order, have you ever done one? Might give it a shot now and see how I get on.
> 
> Yeeeeehaaaaa!



Never on-line 'lassoo Lou' - but would be interested to know how you get on as its probably easier to keep on top of things that way.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive just done my order- I have opted for a shorter needle and a shorter line. I'll hang myself otherwise with 80cm.

Wonder how the online thing will work out- keep you posted!


----------



## cally (Nov 8, 2010)

I always order online with Medtronic and it works just fine.

They  email right back and tell you delivery date which is usually about 3 days on.

Great service I think


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes- I have a confirmation email today, no apparent problem (unless I have ordered a wrong item!). Delivery Thursday. Pretty impressive so far!


----------

